# Hi anyone waiting to egg share October?



## saroly76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all, I've been matched but only pending on my blood results that should be back next week. I have an appointment the 3 October to discuss treatment plan. Pretty new to all this so not sure how it all works. Anyone else starting treatment around the same time? Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi

Yes I'm looking to start October all my bloods are back going to be matched next week hopefully!

Where are you doing your treatment x


----------



## saroly76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, having it at create health, London. Getting really excited now. It seems to be moving pretty quickly too. I'm trying to keep a level head and take one step at a time but its really hard   xx


----------



## Jessbrad (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello Saroly76, im starting my treatment in october aswell, im very new to this aswell so not quite sure what to expect.
Ive had all my blood tests back already and have been matched so its all go go go in october lol  
Hope you get ur blood tests back soon so u can also get started  

Keep me updated on how you get on, its so nice to chat to others hu will be going though the same motions  

xxx


----------



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Ladies 

I will be Egg Sharing at this lister, first time IVF 

Start on the Pill on my day 2 (hopefully Monday!) then scheduled to have PILL scan 16th October then start down regging on the 17th ... Hopefully! 

Will be good to have people to "talk" too who are cycling at the same time

Saroly76, hope your bloods come back soon 

Amy Hi! Hope they get matching your quick ready for you to start 

Jessbrad - when do you start? Are you going on the Pill first also?


----------



## Jessbrad (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Shellbee GL with all ur upcoming down regging! 

Looks like i will be down regging roughly about the same time as you shellbee, i will start on the pill just waiting for my period to arrive which shud be soon (hopefully)!
This is my first treatment so not sure what to expect but have an appointment this tuesday to run through  everything.

xxx


----------



## saroly76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow that's great , a few of us going through it at the same time. Keep us posted of the progress. Sending lots of baby dust to us all. 
Xxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

wheres everyone doing their treatment?? x


----------



## Jessbrad (Sep 10, 2012)

amy im doing mine at salisbury fertility clinic what about you? xx


----------



## saroly76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Any news on being matched Amy? Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Doing mine at the lister fertility clinic in London.

Yeah they found couple who are keen to start but waiting to hear back now x


----------



## saroly76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Fantastic news, hopefully you will get your treatment plan   keep us posted xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

fingers crossed

let you know when i hear anymore 

how about you have you had a appointment yet x



saroly76 said:


> Fantastic news, hopefully you will get your treatment plan  keep us posted xx


----------



## saroly76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Not yet, 3rd Oct. hoping all runs smoothly and can get moving. just want to start. I'm a really impatient person lol. congratulations on your match. Its fantastic news. Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

thank you!

i know im the same im very eager too start and also impatient lol.

hope 3rd october comes soon for both of us  x


----------



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello ladies! 

We have at least 3 impatient people on this thread then! We should all be fine and impatient together 

Amy messages you already but great news on your match and plan 

Saroly, roll on 3rd October, is this your first consultation? So with the counselling session, scans and counselling?


----------



## saroly76 (Sep 20, 2012)

hi shellbee 
No just waiting on the cf blood test result. Had my scan, counselling and all the rest of the results back, also been provisionally matched. Just hope the cf comes back ASAP. Hopefully the 3rd oct is to plan the treatment plan and to get going. 
Just wish it was the 3rd now lol.
Have you started your treatment plan?
Xx


----------



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Saroly 

That's great then, I like that you get to go into discuss treatment plan, I got a quick phone call then yesterday complete change of plan which was communicated via email, bad news is means I won't really start now until November if I stick with this receipent and the only day I can't do would be ET unless I let them delay another week (would be 1st December so delay would be 8th December which seems like a lifetime away!) 

They said they would match me with someone else if I want, but not sure what to do 

Roll on the 3rd! 

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Ladies
I'm currently in down regulation. Had my period and now waiting to start stimms on 16th Oct!! Not long now. It's been a long wait, had first IVF app in May! I already have a son so my infertility is secondary and unexplained. Been trying 2 and a half years and this is my first cycle of IVF. Egg collection scheduled for 29th Oct. obviously ive been matched! Anyone in a similar stage to me? Anyone suffering with down reg symptoms? X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

hi

i was due to start the pill tomorrow as period was due today but its not turnt up yet. i know i ovulated a couple of days later than normal this month though. 

what are the symptoms?? x


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well I'm not having any at the moment, just wondering if u will!!??


----------



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

beccarob5 said:


> Hi Ladies
> I'm currently in down regulation. Had my period and now waiting to start stimms on 16th Oct!! Not long now. It's been a long wait, had first IVF app in May! I already have a son so my infertility is secondary and unexplained. Been trying 2 and a half years and this is my first cycle of IVF. Egg collection scheduled for 29th Oct. obviously ive been matched! Anyone in a similar stage to me? Anyone suffering with down reg symptoms? X


Hi Beccarob5

I am cycling later than you and as first IVF no help on the symptom q either sorry ..... but I just wanted to say congrats on getting started and good luck for your treatment. I bet it will go really quickly and soon be test day for that BFP!


----------



## saroly76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all,


Bit gutted. My appointment today for the treatment plan was cancelled :-(
Even more gutting the nurse is away for two weeks so my next appointment is the end of October. 
Oh well, looks like treatment will be nearer to November now. Stressed out as my 36th birthday is 7th december so need it completed by then 
Hope everyone else is well 

X


----------



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

saroly76 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bit gutted. My appointment today for the treatment plan was cancelled :-(
> Even more gutting the nurse is away for two weeks so my next appointment is the end of October.
> ...


Saroly so sorry hun, that's so frustrating, did they tell you why it was cancelled? What happens now do you just have to wait or are you on the pill already? Surely as long as you have started treatment before December it will be ok? Hope they sort everything out soon for you


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi,

Period turnt up this morning but its very light brown (sorry to be so descriptive) I'm going to call nurses tomorrow as I don't know if to start pill tomorrow counting tomorrow as day 2 as what I've had today hadn't been blood. 

Did anyone else have this problem x


----------



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

amy_x said:


> Hi,
> 
> Period turnt up this morning but its very light brown (sorry to be so descriptive) I'm going to call nurses tomorrow as I don't know if to start pill tomorrow counting tomorrow as day 2 as what I've had today hadn't been blood.
> 
> Did anyone else have this problem x


Hi Amy

Day 1 is first day of red blood


----------



## Feelinglucky (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi  
This is my first ever post! 
I am egg sharing this month/next month with Lwc.
I started taking the pill 10 days ago,so 2nd oct,and am due to start injecting 19th oct.
I'm really useless with the technical terms everyone seems to quote in their signatures, partly because im taking it day by day and don't want to get my hopes up to much. 
We've been ttc for three and a half years now since we got married,with no joy at all. I already have a dd 7 from a previous relationship, but my husband hasn't got any to call his own.
Well anyway it will b lovely to know other people are going through the same emotions and processes as we are, so good luck to u all xx   x


----------



## saroly76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow Amy, see your treatment is well on way now. Congrats.  Shellbe have you started treatment yet? 
Had my treatment plan Friday and was meant to start stimms 7th nov. but now it's been changed due to my recipient to my next cycle. Going to do the short protocol. Fortunately my cycles have always been a 23 day so should start 28/29 nov. I so wish it was now but 2ww being in December, I have at least Christmas to distract me lol.
Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi

Yes it's all go go now! I start injections 7th nov. ec will be 19-21st nov. 

Sorry to hear you got delayed as long as you get BFP it don't matter being delayed

My ec was meant to be 6th nov originally then changed to 14th now I'm on treatment this is my dates lol. X


----------



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Saroly 

Sorry to hear that your treatment has been delayed, least its not too long to wait and like you say Xmas can keep you busy and make the 2wW go quicker 

I have my pill scan Tuesday, then start down regging Wednesday.. From there stimms on 7th November and all being well EC on 21st November! Really hoping for a drink free Xmas 

You going to take your extra few weeks to do anything to prepare? I had my first acupuncture today was a bit sceptical to be honest but it was actually really relaxing


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

what did they do shell? 

hoping for drink free xmas too   x


----------



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

They targeted the pressure points in my head and stomach, but also had a few needles in my foot and 1 in each hand... It's not painful but you can feel some of them going in .. I felt the heat in my stomach even before they put the heat lamp over my stomach to encourage blood flow to my uterus 

I went to the shop in bexleyheath, was £25 and was there for around 1hr, I just wanted to try it as its meant to help with IVF plus relaxation and I actually really enjoyed it! Going again next week


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

That's clever! Is it just meant to relax you before then?

How they doing your dummy run on Tuesday? X


----------



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

The main benefits (apparently) for accupuncutre are hormonal balance,improving blood flow to the follies and endometrium, helping to support implantation and relaxation. I can tell you I 100% agree on the relaxation part being true! Next week I am going to go again and listen to my Zita West CD at the same time 

My dummy ET will be everything they do during ET just without the embies! It's just to see there is no obstruction from scar tissue or big problems because I have retro verted uterus 

Will let you know how it goes 

How is sniffing going? You found anything yet that helps with the horrid taste?


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

amy_x said:


> what did they do shell?
> 
> hoping for drink free xmas too  x


This would be the best Xmas prezzie ever!! Not being able to drink... Fingers crossed for you hunny xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Sounds relaxing just by reading what you wrote haha

Nope still the taste just getting more use to it now lol. X


----------



## saroly76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hiya girls, if I kept to original dates we would all be same time lol anyway I'm glad that dates are all in place though and we're set to go. Was working out rough dates and I could find out 24 dec if it has worked, wow what a present that would be.  

Shellbee, acupuncture sounds great, I might give that a go. Definitly need some relaxation, it gets pretty mad in my house with teenagers. It's not badly priced either.

Bambibaby12, when you starting treatment Hun?

Sarah

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

saroly76, i am still waiting for my 1st consultation appt so i am really new to this. From conversations with the clinic i have a consulation appt then a counselling session. apparently as mine and DHs tests are within 12 months my GP can just send those to the clinic but we will still need scans and tests for "infectious diseases" I am guessing. 

From looking on here, seems process takes approx 3mths from first appt to EC so I really hope I have some good news in the new year... this would be perfect to beat the January blues eh girls?

I hope you get the xmas gift you have been wishing for hun and look forward to following your journey xx


----------



## saroly76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Hun

To get the ball rolling you can have some of the bloods done now, my partner and myself are different gp's.  mine did my HIV etc all free but my partners wouldn't do it for him.  Our clinic advised the gum clinic as it was free. They were great except they wouldn't use a name only a number and date of birth but our fertility clinic accepted that.  Some gp's do genetic testing free eg cf etc but we had to pay for them which was £325. This was done at the fertility clinic and are the longest bloods to come back. Approx 3 weeks.  Once these bloods are in you are pretty much matched straight away. Regarding scans, mine was done my first appointment. 

Let us know how you get on Hun xxx


----------



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Saroly - the way I looked at it it couldn't hurt, and I really enjoyed it even if it was just some me time away from the house, husband, job etc 

Wow 24th December that would be the ultimate pressie for Xmas, won't be long now to you get started and Amy and I will be old pros then to support you  

Hi Bambibaby, when is your first consultation? My GP was also great and apart from AMH, CF and Chromosomes did everything for us so we were fully prepared at our first consultation. 

Amy really hoped you had figured it out to get rid of the bad taste   still at least there is hope an it does get better! Have the weird dreams gone now and hope you sleeping better


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Bambi baby - when and where is your first app?

Saroly - shame we not cycle buddies but Xmas eve would be great pressie


Shell - getting use to it now just always eat something sweet after to get rid of it. Slept better last night, few weird dreams but nothing like Saturday night that was bad night. Hopefully we will both have our BFP come start of December x


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

*amy_x* not had appt date yet... Chased today but not had referral from GP yet, (I'm at very initial stages). How long did u wait from referral,,,..? Just want this to happen now... So excited!

Fingers crossed for your BFP xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

We went private so didnt need a referell. didn't go on nhs wait to long plus they wouldn't help us as we're too young and hubby's condition they wouldn't do anything so we are doing egg sharing at the lister fertility clinic, London. 

Thanks for the fingers crossed I'm hoping for it to but you gotta go in this with open mind I guess x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck today shell  let us know what happens. 

Is it this morning or afternoon? X


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

*amy_x* yeh that's what I don't get as we are private too but for some reason the clinic said we still need referral?? Cos of my age can't get funding on nhs, crazy really when u would think it would be better the younger you are but hey, thats the system...

*shellbee* Good luck today


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

That's so strange never heard of that If you going private! What clinic you going to be going too x


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Its the Birmingham women's fertility clinic, going there as Oxford pct won't fund and my has had 2 successful cycles there so was a bit of support knowing someone close had a good experience with them....

I may give them a ring today and see if I've been given the right information... It does seem strange! Will keep u posted ;-)


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

So strange If you was being funded I could understand but if your paying privately you shouldn't need a referral! Yeah phone that that's not right x


----------



## saroly76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh Hun,
I have to agree, it doesn't seem right and as Amy said give them a call. Have you looked into another clinic? 

With us our gp he wouldn't do anything and said it will happen naturally and we weren't getting the days right. I felt insulted and asked him to look at my notes for my occupation. He smiled and said you can only get pregnant 3 times a year and did I know that. Well in all my years as a midwife I hadn't heard that. He said just keep trying. 

We skipped the fertility tests and referrals and rang a few clinics and our chosen clinic gave an appointment for 2 weeks time. We had the ball rolling then. I still think my gp is against my choice but has at least they done my bloods on the nhs.

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Right girls... I have spoken to BFC and they have said that I do need a referral as they are an NHS hospital even though I am paying privately I still need this  

I would look into somewhere else but I'm working quite a lot in Birmingham at the moment & I have flexi time so would be so much easier for when I need to be at appts, I won't need to book time off and use those all important holidays... 

Which clinics are you with? I am trying to think waiting all the time I have, surely a few weeks waiting for this appt won't hurt? 

saroly76 I can't believe ur GP said that to you... I would have been so offended too... A typical comment by someone who clearly has no idea how hard/painful this process is. 

If I don't hear anything by the end of the week, I will be on the phone again, may research some other clinics in the meantime so your advice/experiences would be appreciated xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

I live in London. I'm at The lister fertility clinic. They are private. their rates are meant to be second best in uk, top being Argc also in London. 

I would recommend them they've been fantastic x


----------



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

Saroly how awful of your GP, some people just don't understand how much pain this puts us through.. I would be looking at getting a new GP or at least seeing someone else at your surgery if possible 

Bambibaby :: like Amy I am also at the lister in London. However I am originally from the midlands and still have friends and family there, I know someone who used Midland Fertility Services or if you can get to Nottigham then Care Fertility is another option, CRM in Coventry is also meant to be good but not sure if they Egg share


----------

